# JK Farms waiting thread!



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

First pic: Charlotte Rose-
Charlotte is a pygmy doe that will be due later this month or early January. this will be Charlottes first kidding and hopefully ill have twins (hoping doelings).
Second pic: Elsie Kate-
Elsie is Charlottes twin and is due around the same time as Charlotte I think she will deliver first but who knows! this will be her first kidding and I'm thinking twins. She was bred to a fainter.
Third pic: Briar Rose-
Briar is a pygmy/Kiko cross. She was Charlottes first born and is rotten as can be! This will be her very first kidding and she will be due in January or February with I think a single.
Fourth pic: Elizabeth Ann A.K.A Lizzy-
Lizzy is a purebred Kiko doe and will be a first time mom to I'm guessing a single kid. She will be due in January or February. Lizzy was bred to a Kiko buck (not Briars dad).
Fifth pic: Princeton-
We no longer have this sweet precious buck ( we sold him). Princeton or what I for some reason called him Dr. P is a fainter and yes he did faint! He is the father of some of our does.
Last pic: Duke James- 
Duke is another one of the fathers. He is a Purebred Kiko buck.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Good luck! Following!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

No babies yet though Elsie has been going off by herself the past few days! She's still eating and being her bossy self so I say we still have a little bit to go!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Best of luck to you through your kidding! Can't wait to see them!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

No kids today but it looked like an alien coming out of Charlotte! I forgot to get pictures of Lizzy but here is Charlotte, Elsie, and Briar!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

This is Elsie!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Sorry about the over load it won't let me post more than one at a time but finally Briar


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Following you since I have a possibly bred pygmy/nigeian cross and it would be her first kidding and I just got a what is suppose to be 4 month pregnant pygmy today lol very nervous it will be my first time around kidding


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Cute goats! But I'm confused.....this is Charlotte's 1st kidding but Briar is Charlotte's firstborn?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

No this is Charlottes second its everyone else's first. Charlotte and Elsie are due any day now so ill do pics ASAP! Good luck on your first kidding Lisalisa89!


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

JK_Farms said:


> No this is Charlottes second its everyone else's first. Charlotte and Elsie are due any day now so ill do pics ASAP! Good luck on your first kidding Lisalisa89!


So I got her last night and it was dark so I didn't get a super good look at her until today. I doubt she is due this month like the guy said because she doesn't have much of an udder. She's to busy eating everything she possibly can in my yard right now to get a good picture lol She is use to being in one of those dog fence kennel things because they lived near a road and my goats are not fenced at all so she is exploring everything. Also she has horns which two of my goats do not have and she can up my feed tote lol so I had to put something heavy on top of it. My other goats want nothing to do with her.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Well I thought Charlotte was going to have her baby today but nope! I saw the babies on the left side which is not normal but yesterday they were on the right so I'm very confused on that! Any thoughts there? I do think she will have them tomorrow tho cause her teats were filling up today and she kept somewhat leaving the herd.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

This is Charlotte as you might can tell the baby is in her left side I've never had this happen!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Sorry bad pic but her teats are full so hoping babies will be here tomorrow!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

No kids today


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck it will heppen soon probably when you are busy.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I know Charlotte did that her past kidding! Well I'm putting Charlotte and Elsie in the kidding stall together because its supposed to get down in the 20's!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Elsie had twins! White is a girl black or brown one is a boy!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Thanks I had to pull a little bit on the white doeling( normal diving position) but the buckling( head first legs back) came out super easily! I was actually looking for her sister to put her up first then found her by herself grunting. She also showed zero signs of kidding I was looking very closely at her too!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Finally!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats that's great


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Charlotte had her kids today!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Here is Charlottes kids born today around 2


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Here is Elsie's kids Salt (white doeling) and Pepper(brown buckling)!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Cute!!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Here are all the kids! The second picture is of the boys (top to bottom) Pepper, Zeus, and Titain! The doeling is in the last picture! Her name is Salt �� Salt and Pepper are twins and Zeus and Titain are twins moms are twins!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congratulations! They are so adorable!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Thanks! Now I have two more does due! Charlotte and Elsie have already disobeyed me I told them only one can have twins the others have to have singles!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow that's great they all look awesome.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

They are soooo adorable!!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Well I thought Briar was going to kid late January early February but she came up to me today saying its time and sure enough she had a single doeling! Ill try and post pics tomorrow or on the 11th!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Did you attend or was it a total surprise?

Congrats! :leap:


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Well I was there for the birth but didn't expect Briar to kid this early I didn't know her due date like I did her mom and aunt


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Well I went down to my barn and we'll I found another baby goat was born from my doe thankfully it's the last kidding till April! Lizzy had a healthy little boy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Yes he does I love him!!! He turned out great so it wasn't inbreeding but line breeding!!!! I'm sad that it's a boy I was going to keep him if he was a girl so I'm keeping no kids this year


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

So cute! Congratulations!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Well I didn't expect anymore kiddings till the end of this year but I bought Ella on 12/29/16 and I just found out a day or two ago that she's pregnant!!! im not sure when shes due so im guessing either middle April beginning of May. she hasn't been with my buck and with how its looking she must have gotten pregnant at the place I bought her from so that's going to be fun when ive got to talk to the previous owners to get a service memo!!! Well anyways here is Ella!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good luck.

Looks like she needs a copper bolus. What breed is she?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

She's a purebred Kiko so their ears are always like that


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

No, it's not the ears. That's selenium deficiency in newborn kids. Her coat looks pretty rough and scruffy.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

oh no shes just losing her winter fluff. I love her winter coat its so soft. I can give her the gel just incase tho. how much do I need to give?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

The gel is also for selenium though I guess that wouldn't hurt. She needs copper bolus. Do you have a photo of her from before she started losing her winter coat?

ETA - selenium e gel dosage is 4cc monthly.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

No I don't sorry I'm not sure why I put gel. Lol where would I get the copper blouse?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I've order them off Amazon and Jeffers in the past. I think some farm supply stores have them available, but I've never had any luck with that.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Ok I'll look around today


----------



## sejoyce (Feb 25, 2017)

Pretty doe


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

sejoyce said:


> Pretty doe


Thanks.
So today she was in a good mood her udder has gotten a little bigger but still small. Ill post more pics when I can.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Ella was acting really strange today. She was panting, lifted her tail up super high, didn't want to get near me at all, and was off on her own a little bit before I left. She had her ligs and they were firm but all my girls ligs are firm when in labor! She didn't have any discharge so I don't think she was in labor. I'm not sure why she was acting strange. She's normally a sweet love bug that wants your lovin 24/7! Also I've got a question. So Ella started showing in her stomach area that she was pregnant at least 6 weeks ago. I'm not sure when they start showing all I know is it's toward the end. I know for a fact she wasn't bred by my buck cause I had a doe in standing heat today my buck was going crazy her butt was to and on the fence but he would mate through the fence! She has an udder but I understand that they could have no udder give birth then proof an udder so I'm not fully going on her udder. What do you guys think? Also the latest that I've calculated for her to birth is 8 weeks. But with her showing so soon I'm not sure if she's due earlier!


----------

